# The abandoned Hospital Blood. Only for lovers of abandoned sites.



## cotocan (May 27, 2011)

The abandoned Hospital Blood. Only for lovers of abandoned sites. 


























http://garajakania.blogspot.com/2011/05/hospital-de-sangre.html
I hope you like it. Thanks


----------



## Els (May 27, 2011)

Thats v. interesting but a few more pictures and a bit of history would be nice


----------



## krela (May 27, 2011)

Posting it in the right forum would be nice too, I'm getting REALLY bored of moving them!

Still, at least we've managed to persuade him to post more than 1 photo...


----------



## Munchh (May 27, 2011)

Sería bueno para ver un informe adecuado de usted en lugar de un enlace a su blog. Usted está siendo un poco una falta de respeto, creo.


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2011)

Es bueno que se están mostrando más de una foto, pero más de unos pocos y un poco de la historia del sitio sería mejor, por favor. 
Gracias, Cotocan.


----------



## RichardB (May 27, 2011)

That's what I was going to say.


----------



## waley_bean (May 28, 2011)

Would love to see some more pics.


----------

